
Coronavirus may kill WeWork - davidbarker
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2020/03/17/coronavirus-may-kill-wework/
======
GrumpyNl
It doesnt need a virus to kill wework, its doing a great job by itself.

